# NFLX - Netflix Inc. (NASDAQ)



## dutchie (17 September 2020)

NFLX - Netflix Inc (NASDAQ)

*Netflix promotes pedophilia.

Cancel your subscription. Sell your shares.



‘Cancel Netflix’ Backlash Grows Over ‘Cuties’ Film’s Sexualization of Young Girls*

By Todd Spangler

46





Courtesy of Netflix
[*UPDATE:* Netflix issued a statement saying “Cuties” is “a social commentary against the sexualization of young children” and encouraged critics to watch it.]
Controversial French film “Cuties” — about a young Senegalese girl in Paris who joins a “free-spirited dance clique” to escape family dysfunction — has spawned a new backlash against Netflix by critics who allege it goes over the line in portraying children in a sexualized manner.
The hashtag “#CancelNetflix” was the No. 1 trending topic on Twitter in the U.S. Thursday, after “Cuties” premiered Sept. 9 on Netflix.
A petition on Change.org calling on Netflix customers to cancel their subscriptions over “Cuties” and other content on the streaming service “that exploits children and creates a disturbing vibe,” currently has nearly 600,000 signers.






*‘Cancel Netflix’ Backlash Grows Over ‘Cuties’ Film’s Sexualization of Young Girls*
[UPDATE: Netflix issued a statement saying “Cuties” is “a social commentary against the sexualization of young children” and encouraged critics to watch it.] Controversial F…





 variety.com


----------



## over9k (17 September 2020)

I'm not sure if anyone's seen this, but it's even worse than you think. You can torrent it if you want. 

They had 650 girls "audition" for the roles and "only found the right person" in the last hour of the last day of casting. I mean, they certainly didn't use this as an excuse to ogle endless streams of 11 year olds. Nope. Nothing sus about only making a decision after they'd seen as many of them twerk etc in front of them as they possibly could have. Nothing to see here, move along...


----------



## quanttraderx (24 September 2020)

This 2020 for you. All out in the open.


----------



## dyna (3 May 2021)

The company is estimated to have pulled in about one $ABillion in Oz for 2020.   
Paid $A1/2 million in tax.
Go Netflix!


----------

